# Amazon to Portugal?



## travelling-man

Has anyone ordered from Amazon and had delivery to Portugal and if so, how long did the delivery take please?

My first order never arrived & I got a refund & I've been waiting for my second order for close to three weeks.


----------



## pandb

travelling-man said:


> Has anyone ordered from Amazon and had delivery to Portugal and if so, how long did the delivery take please?
> 
> My first order never arrived & I got a refund & I've been waiting for my second order for close to three weeks.


We place an order about every other month and have never had any problems with delivery. We are in CP and the company who delivers this end is MRW who are excellent. We always get the same guy (Fernando) who phones us any lets us know when he is going to deliver and when he is about 30 mins away. He will even meet you in an alternative location. 

From ordering to deilvery normally takes 5/7 days. It has never taken any longer than this and we have used them more times than I care to remember over the last 12 months!!

It is worth putting your phone number in the address, particularly if you are off the beaten track.

The only courier we have had problems with (not an Amazon order) was FedEx who took 5 weeks to find us, even with GPS co-ordinates to our property!


----------



## robc

travelling-man said:


> Has anyone ordered from Amazon and had delivery to Portugal and if so, how long did the delivery take please?
> 
> My first order never arrived & I got a refund & I've been waiting for my second order for close to three weeks.


Have used 5 times since coming here, just 6 weeks ago and the service and speed is as good as the UK. 

Delivery by MRW and you can track parcels on line............no more to say.

Rob


----------



## grandwazoo

ditto here in Alvor - no problems at all.


----------



## canoeman

ditto no problems delivery is days, are you checking right boxes on form? standard free delivery for orders +£25, if your buying from a outside supplier who advertises on Amazon but Amazon doesn't fulfill order then delivery is different.


----------



## JohnBoy

I've only ever used the free delivery service mentioned by Canoeman and delivery to Coimbra has been very quick indeed. Always comes via MRW and the service is excellent.

I hope yours turns up soon.


----------



## travelling-man

I've now made about 3 or 4 separate orders. The first didn't arrive and I'm still waiting for the others after 2 - 3 weeks. I think I'm ticking the right boxes and FWIW always ask for standard delivery.

time will tell I guess.


----------



## canoeman

Try the tracking numbers as supplied by Amazon. This is MRW's Portuguese site A MRW empresa líder em transporte urgente até 80 kg, desde Andorra, Espanha, Gibraltar, Portugal e Venezuela, em envios nacionais e internacionais


----------



## notlongnow

Perfect here in East Algarve, about 2 deliveries a month, always over £30 so delivery is free. Courier got lost once but that's it.


----------



## Ash Jez

*An update to this post should be made as Amazon do now charge for deliveries since the post first started. To the best of my knowledge anyway.*


----------



## Jormedawson

Are you guys all using Amazon UK or .com? does it matter? iv noticed there is an Amazon.es so if i order from here will it be quicker than from Amazon.co.uk?

Does anyone have the Amazon Prime service & does it work over here in PT?


----------



## Ash Jez

AMAZON dot com I think is only the USA. dot es I believe delivers to Portugal from what I've heard and a couple of friends gave up on Prime but don't know why they did so.


----------



## Naaling

I've had 3 deliveries from "amazon.es" in the past couple of months without any problems. They are a good choice if they have what you want. They're also set up to deliver to Portugal so shipping costs are less than from the UK.


----------



## Ash Jez

How are the general prices compared to the uk. Any idea on a comparison.


----------



## JohnBoy

Ash Jez said:


> How are the general prices compared to the uk. Any idea on a comparison.


There is no straight answer to that. Sometimes .co.uk cheaper and at other times it's .es that wins.

Personally, whenever I am in the market for something, first I go to the Portuguese comparison website Kuantokusta. They will list the places in PT that you can buy from and the cost at each. Then I bring up Amazon UK, ES, FR and DE. Don't bother with IT as I have never found them cheaper for anything. You will be amazed at the price difference across the various Amazon sites but don't forget to include postage charges. In my experience I have never used Amazon.com as so many sellers will not post to PT and, depending on what you are buying, you might get hit with customs and IVA charges which can add upwards of 30% to the original cost. The strange thing is that often when buying from Amazon in Spain the items come from the UK or Germany.

As far as Prime is concerned I really do not think it worthwhile in Portugal as you will always get hit with postage charges. I did have a one month trial with Spain but only because I wanted goods delivered to my holiday hotel there. That worked a treat.

My question as far as Prime is concerned relates to the cost after the free trial. Why is it that in the UK you pay £79 (€103) per year but the Spanish only have to pay €20. Rip off Britain again?


----------



## Jormedawson

JohnBoy i agree. However it is nice when it works in our favour. For example Spotify. £9.99 a month in UK. PT is 6.99 euros. Half Price! great! 

Does that 20euros inlcude the video & music?


----------



## JohnBoy

Jormedawson said:


> Does that 20euros inlcude the video & music?


I don't see it mentioned. All it states on the website other than the usual Prime delivery options, is free, unlimited photo storage and priority access to Amazon BuyVIP events (whatever they are and Flash sales.


----------

